# Altima GXE 2K - TRANSMISSION FLUSH?



## jarave2001 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi I have Altima Gxe 2000 (Automatic). I'm wondering if I ever need to do a transmission flush or I should just keep driving the car without the flush and do a trasmission drain and refill every 15K to 20K? 

I went to the nissan dealer once to check up on my car some representatives there recommend the flush but other service representatives fromt he same location told me not to ever do the flush and just do the drain and refill everytime on the car. They told me if I flush the transmission on Altima GXE 2000 it would damage the transmission and causes more transmission problem later on.

I'm confused now... should I get a transmission flush or no and just stick with trans fluid drain and refill every 15K miles?.....

Mike


----------



## iviguy (Apr 29, 2005)

jarave2001 said:


> Hi I have Altima Gxe 2000 (Automatic). I'm wondering if I ever need to do a transmission flush or I should just keep driving the car without the flush and do a trasmission drain and refill every 15K to 20K?
> 
> I'm confused now... should I get a transmission flush or no and just stick with trans fluid drain and refill every 15K miles?.....
> 
> Mike


I have 107,000 miles on my altima and I have never done a transmission flush. For what it's worth anyway.... I definately would not flush every 15 or 20K though. If you are going to do a flush it would be better at around every 60k I would think. Drain and refill and you are doing more than most.


----------

